# Scarborough UK



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

We are here for a few days.

Thousands of shops that sell coffee.

Any recommendationsHi ?


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmm nobody?

If I do find a place I will let you know.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Not sure about Scarborough but there's a decent little spot in Bridlington called North Man Coffee. Worth a check out!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@ForumCat try Greensmith and Thackwray on St Nicholas St. Coffee is pretty decent if not full 3rd wave. Food is excellent. Nice ambience too.


----------

